# Trellis Posts



## Bannas (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi,
what are the pros and cons of metal inline posts in a vineyard?
Thanks.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 18, 2016)

I Would think either one should work fine, l would go with cost and availability. I have 48 vines, 6 rows of 8, my posts are 4x4x8 I bought at home depot.


----------



## Sage (Apr 18, 2016)

Might be my soil, but I've had poor luck with wood rotting off. I use steel water pipe, drilled for the wire to pass through.

I get used water pipe free from a well pump installer, cut it and drill it. I usually get 1 1/4" pipe.


----------



## berrycrush (Apr 18, 2016)

I see some vineyard use T-Posts. It is so much easier to install than wood ones.


----------



## garymc (Apr 18, 2016)

I have wooden end brace posts and steel T-posts in the line on one trellis. My other trellises have posts made from 2 inch steel pipe and 1 inch steel pipe cross bars (Geneva double curtain.) There is a difference in treated wooden posts and pressure treated wooden posts in how long they last.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't have direct experience in this, but here is a consideration. Big-box stores only stock the lowest grade of pressure-treated wood, meant for above-ground applications. I have been able to special-order PT lumber meant for ground-contact applications, for not much more money. Very small upcharge at Menard's, at least.


----------



## barbiek (Apr 19, 2016)

Orchard Valley Supply has everything imaginable from wood to steel check their site I use them quit often for everything and very good customer service And if your undecided on which way to go their very helpful and knowledgeable


----------



## RedSun (Apr 19, 2016)

Does the steel pipe rust over time? I try to find some used large metal pipes, just not sure if they rust.

From what I see, commercial vineyards use treated fence posts. They look stronger than the 4x4x8' posts sold at the big box stores. 




Sage said:


> Might be my soil, but I've had poor luck with wood rotting off. I use steel water pipe, drilled for the wire to pass through.
> 
> I get used water pipe free from a well pump installer, cut it and drill it. I usually get 1 1/4" pipe.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes all steel rusts, but they do make paint, will help to slow down the rust. How big of a vineyard are you planing on? As I posted earlier i use 4x4x8. At least 1/2 of my posts have been in the ground 15 years and are still working fine.


----------



## CTDrew (Apr 20, 2016)

I am a fan of metal posts in-line and only using treated wood posts on row ends. Metal posts save a lot of digging if you work by hand like me and take as long to rust out as treated posts do to rot.


----------



## Sage (Apr 21, 2016)

RedSun said:


> Does the steel pipe rust over time? I try to find some used large metal pipes, just not sure if they will last



Yes, it usually has rusty spots on it when I get it. That's why it free, the installer won't put rusty pipe back down the hole on the chance it will "pin hole".

But, it started life as galvanized water pipe and it 1/8" thick walls will not rust out for a very long time. The regular vineyard steel posts are not even 1/16" thick (and cost $8-10 bucks).

For me, it's more work but I think it a better post.


----------

